# 101



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, here’s a little IG stuff I just had to write about once I read 409 by Dirge Eterna.

101st Airborne H.A.L.O. Troopers

ECHO SQUAD, E COMPANY, 101st AIRBORNE H.A.L.O. Troopers
Capt. Harrison Breaker
Lt. John Richards
Sgt. Ben Claric
Sgt. Harry Fords
Pfc. Carl Jackson
Spc. ‘Wraith’
Pvt. Cameron ‘Nugget’ Rhodes

BRAVO 101st AERIAL SUPPORT SQUADRON
Valkyrie AH-0047 ‘Apache’
Ben ‘Gunner’ Childs – Pilot, VAH-0047

Preface

The wind whipped past the blackened shapes of Echo squad as they passed 5,000 feet. The wings of their grav-gliders flipped open, slowing the troopers. They broke formation, heading for the LZ. The squad landed in a plume of dust, each disengaging their oxygen tanks before pulling out their hellguns and extending the collapsible stock. Each scanned their pre-assigned fire arcs. A quick succession of calls of “clear” sounded through the vox sets.

“Roger that Echo squad, clear to move”

“Roger, squad, move out”


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmm its good to see that there are more good IG stories coming out of the woodwork!:grin:

Sniper


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Chapter 1

Private Cameron Rhodes walked down the corridor, looking in awe at all the things around him. The walls were lined with banners, each depicting an old battle that the 101st had fought. He had seen very little battle himself, his unit was always one of the last in and was generally assigned to reserve duties. One day that all changed very suddenly. Cameron had been passing the comms tent when he heard a torrent of chatter coming through.
_“We……overrun…fallback to…”_
Seconds later the warning alarms started. Men everywhere dropped what they were doing, picking up their weapons and running to the forward trenches. 

What they saw when they got there was beyond belief. A literal green tide was swarming over the front lines and pouring towards them. Bullets started whizzing past his head and smacking into the trench wall behind him. A massive slugga shell caught the guy next to him, turning his right shoulder into a gory red mass. Looking back, Cameron squeezed the trigger. His lasgun started pouring shots into the oncoming enemy. He saw 2, 3 Orks drop. Quickly ejecting the energy cell, he popped in a new one. Suddenly a grenade went off next to him, shrapnel shredding the heavy stubber gunner a little way down the trench. Ducking and dodging his way to the gun, he checked the chamber, loaded in a new belt and began hammering away at the green wave. Picking out the main groups, he started shredding the front lines and soon the Orks had broken down into smaller, more easily handled groups. Suddenly a huge ork appeared behind them, urging on the remaining greenskins. With renewed emotion, the Orks renewed their charge. Realising what was happening, he picked up a near-by comms unit and ordered an airstrike on his location. Firing off the last few rounds, he ducked into a nearby dug-out seconds before hearing the screaming jet engines roar overhead quickly followed by a loud, ear shattering explosion. His world spun and his ears were ringing. He stumbled outside and smelt the devastation immediately. The toxic smell of burnt flesh was unavoidable. Looking about him, the ground was littered with limbs and various body bits of both Ork and guardsmen. Far off he heard shouting, and turning around he saw through blurry eyes a sergeant running towards him, yelling at him. He heard nothing. Then, he saw nothing as his world spun and he blacked out. 

Next thing he knew he was at a field hospital, a medic standing over him. 
_“He’s awake sir”
“Very good, how you doing son?”
“I’m, I’m alright, I think”_ Rhodes replied.
_“That’s a darn courageous thing you did out there, calling an airstrike on your own position, it’s a miracle you’re alive”
“I guess so, sir”
“Well, not one for pleasantries, you’ve been recommended for an award, but as we are short on supplies, instead you may be moved to a unit of your choice. Here’s the form, all you have to do is nominate the unit.”
“Thank you sir, I’ll think it over”_
With that, the officer left. Rhodes mulled it over for many days, right up until he was almost at deployable status. With a smile, he entered the administration building and promptly handed over his form. The clerk looked up, glanced at the file, typed something on his computer and nodded. Rhodes left the office with a single note. On the top was printed *101st Airborne H.A.L.O. Troopers*.


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome Chapter, OXC!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice! Love the imagery there!


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Great writing so far OXC, hmmm i really should post that story i finished the other day.... Its not as good as most of the work thats going up, but still:victory: now to find it:grin:

Sniper


----------



## mcflurry (Feb 4, 2009)

I liked it. A bit on the short side though, and I'd avoid using the word 'suddenly'. Still, when's chapter 2 coming?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Update time!

*Chapter 2*

Rhodes entered the administration building and walked up to the front desk. An attendant turned to him and asked for his papers.
_“I’ve been transferred”_
After feeding the papers into a scanner, the attendant turned back to Rhodes.
_“Go to the Barracks, you’ll be taken to your unit’s area then”
“Thanks”_
Rhodes strode back out of the building and navigated his way across the compound to the Barracks. He was met at the front door by a burly man, whose insignia indicated that he was a Sergeant.
_“You must be the nugget, follow me”_
The man turned back into the building with Rhodes following closely behind. After a few twists and turns the walked into a cul-de-sac of sorts, a circular central area with rooms all around except for the single hallway that led to it. It was a dull grey, like the rest of the buildings, yet this area seemed to glow with a certain aura. It seemed professional yet filled with camaraderie. 
_“Hey cap’n, the nugget’s ‘ere”_ the burly sergeant said into one of the rooms.
_“Righto, let him in”_ came the response.
Rhodes stepped into the room. Captain Harrison Breaker looked up, his piercing blue eyes analysing Rhodes from head to toe.
_“Private Cameron Rhodes, yes?”
“Yes sir”
“A transfer aye, what brought you to the HALO troopers?”
“I wanted a different style of fighting, I tried fighting standard once, hated it, I want to specialise”
“Very good, Fords, take him to his room and then get him kitted up”
“Roger that cap’n”
“Dismissed, both of you”
“Thank you sir”_
Rhodes followed the Sergeant he now knew as Fords to his room, a small, two bunk dorm.
_“Right, you’re in ‘ere with Jackson”_
_“Jackson?”
“Yea, the ex nugget now tha’ you’re ‘ere”_
They moved onto the armoury. Rhodes picked up his new jump gear along with a new hellgun.
_“Where’s its stock?”
“Look closer nugget”_
Rhodes peered closer and soon realised that the stock was flush with the rifle, two bars down each side activated by a lever that shot the stock backwards into position.
_“Jus’ so it don’ get caugh’ when ya jumpin’”_
The pair went back to the barracks, and with that Cameron ‘Nugget’ Rhodes settled into his new bunk, his new name and his new team.


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome so far, OXC! I like it. Keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nicely done!

-Dirge


----------

